# Gauges 2 Glow



## dlucke17 (May 9, 2003)

Hey has anyone changed their gauges over to the silver glow gauges and had any problems with them??? I bought the Silver (Blue to Green color) Glow Gauges, and have heard horror stories about people that have changed these over themselves... Has anyone here performed this the correct way or has anyone done this process and fixed problems like the gas or temp gauges did not work... This will help me out before i mess something up... Another question!!!! has anyone tried to interchange the gauges from a different nissan car, like a 2000 maxima??? the titanium gauges in the SE version are very sweet and I would like to put that in my 96' 240....Thanx for your help!!!!


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Mainly the stories are from where people dont know how to wire them up.
There are 2 versions. Ones that are wired in parallel like most electronic devices in a car (has a positive wire and a negative wire) and ones that are wired in series with a +12v wire like a standard light globe (one input wire, one output wire)
Make sure you wire it correctly!


----------



## dlucke17 (May 9, 2003)

Joel said:


> Mainly the stories are from where people dont know how to wire them up.
> There are 2 versions. Ones that are wired in parallel like most electronic devices in a car (has a positive wire and a negative wire) and ones that are wired in series with a +12v wire like a standard light globe (one input wire, one output wire)
> Make sure you wire it correctly!



These gauges are to be put in the place of the old ones, so i have to take the needles off and then put them on!!! that is what im worried about. Changing the needle positions or having them not even work again, not so much about the wiring!!!


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

If you dont know what you are doing then get someone who does. If you are afraid of gauges not working again then you obviously dont know enough about 12v car electronics to do this.
It wont cost you that much and you will know its done properly!


----------



## dlucke17 (May 9, 2003)

Thanx for you help Joel. but you are not understanding my question!!! I know plenty about the electronics, the problem, like i said before, is physically removing the needles from the gauges so i can remove the stock black gauges and insert the glow gauges and then putting the needles back, set to the way they were. That has nothing to do with the 12v electronics. Now back to the original Q, can anyone help? Thanx, D


----------

